# Gonzalo will be gonzo



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

My nice rooster of a year and 8 months has started turning aggressive to my barn helper and the hens.
I wasn’t going to even keep a rooster, but out of 5 he was the one that was gentle, called the hens when he found treats for them, let me pick him up... I liked him, and kept him under the condition that he stays gentle, or else!
He has pecked at my friend’s legs for a couple of weeks now, and I never saw it. I thought maybe he was begging for handouts. But yesterday I saw him pecking at the hens, so some of them had to wait until he was done to eat.
While I was told that IS normal rooster behaviour, it wasn’t for him.
It is going to be hard, but I don’t want to wait until it gets worse.

This is my least favourite part of farm life!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I understand. I had a nice rooster that started attacking us. Very disappointed.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

We have a rooster named Spike, if you really want to keep him, all you need to do is go towards him when he gets aggressive...they back right off. Works every time. Then, after a few weeks, how much you handle Him, he’ll know not to charge/strike, etc. As for the hens, they usually pick one, as the girlfriend. You can tell by her back.. it’ll be tough right now due to the molt. But, you could get her a saddle. Or, honestly, you can watch him for awhile and see the pattern to learn his behavior. Only thing is, you have to be dedicated to these chickens.... if you want to learn more, there is an AWESOME forum called backyardchickens....it is amazing! Good luck with Gonzalo..and great name


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Denise Troy said:


> We have a rooster named Spike, if you really want to keep him, all you need to do is go towards him when he gets aggressive...they back right off. Works every time. Then, after a few weeks, how much you handle Him, he'll know not to charge/strike, etc. As for the hens, they usually pick one, as the girlfriend. You can tell by her back.. it'll be tough right now due to the molt. But, you could get her a saddle. Or, honestly, you can watch him for awhile and see the pattern to learn his behavior. Only thing is, you have to be dedicated to these chickens.... if you want to learn more, there is an AWESOME forum called backyardchickens....it is amazing! Good luck with Gonzalo..and great name


Yeah, this new pecking-the-hens behaviour is not related to mating. He pecks them away from the feeder. I am dedicated to the chickens and stand there and watch.
He hasn't been aggressive with me at all (but with my helper he is), that's what makes it hard, but I don't want a rooster that is a jerk to the hens. I know the bare backs from his mounting, and they did have to have aprons for that too. His girlfriend still has hers on, and she is the only one I haven't seen him peck.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Yeah, this new pecking-the-hens behaviour is not related to mating. He pecks them away from the feeder. I am dedicated to the chickens and stand there and watch.
> He hasn't been aggressive with me at all (but with my helper he is), that's what makes it hard, but I don't want a rooster that is a jerk to the hens. I know the bare backs from his mounting, and they did have to have aprons for that too. His girlfriend still has hers on, and she is the only one I haven't seen him peck.


I'm surprised they don't peck him back. That's actually my issue. When Spike molts, my girls take full advantage he lets them, which seems odd. Well, I'd tell your helper to go towards him without fear. I'd reprimand him when he pecks, and hope that works. I'm glad to hear you're a chicken lover too! They are fun!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It is very sad, but in the long run better for everyone.
I am a softie when it comes to any life.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> It is very sad, but in the long run better for everyone.
> I am a softie when it comes to any life.


Me too, which is why we have 51 ducks and 32 rabbits, plus many more animals!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Update:
Gonzalo is not gonzo. He was too big for the cone...ops2:

My girlfriend was supposed to be the one to do it, and she informed me, she won’t be doing any more slaughtering for me.
So, until or unless I learn to kill animals, they all get to live.
I added another feeder to the chicken area, so the pecking is minimal, and my helper will have to learn to deal with Gonzalo.
I feel so much better!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Denise Troy said:


> Me too, which is why we have 51 ducks and 32 rabbits, plus many more animals!!


Duck maths, rabbit maths ...

But, @MadHouse, there is no way to get around it. To get an animal is to accept the responsibility for both life and death. Hope you get the trick! I can maybe be of some help, though I am not used to killing birds. :shrug:


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Typically I'd say the best cure for an aggressive rooster is the stew pot. 

But there was a time several years ago when the wife reported that a rooster was going after our youngest son. Well, I was all set to put him in the freezer until I happened to catch our son sneaking up on the hens, trying to catch one. Then the rooster chased him away. 

The rooster got to live, and our son got a lesson in not harassing the animals.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Well, I have to admit that I “jumped to the gun” with Gonzalo.
Since giving them another feeder, he has not been pecking the hens.
And it could very well be that my helper’s strategy of getting the chickens to move out of the way, which was throwing grain to the place she wants them to go, caused him to peck at her shoe, asking for another handout.
He has never been aggressive with me, and the helper now stays away from chores that involve chickens.
I am glad he is alive, but I am watching for any aggression.


----------

